
Jesus Christ was also misunderstood, Masayoshi Son tells investors - kick
https://www.ft.com/content/d01fe70a-598f-4e6f-becc-2a002d6187b8
======
mysterEFrank
It is incredible how wrong this man is. He predicted a 20 year long stock
market crisis and it ended in 3 months.

------
dang

      The man said get out of here I'll tear you limb from limb.
      I said you know, they refused jesus, too. he said: you're not him.
    

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbdF4hBfQiE#t=190](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbdF4hBfQiE#t=190)

------
lowdose
[http://archive.is/rL8Tj](http://archive.is/rL8Tj)

------
RegnisGnaw
So was "Hong Xiuquan", the brother of Jesus Christ.

